# One Day in Vancouver - what to do?



## mdurette (Oct 16, 2013)

I am planning a post cruise day in Vancouver at the end of June.  

Looking for suggestions for hotel and what to do for that one day.  We would be a mixed group of adults and elementary age children.


----------



## geekette (Oct 16, 2013)

mdurette said:


> I am planning a post cruise day in Vancouver at the end of June.
> 
> Looking for suggestions for hotel and what to do for that one day.  We would be a mixed group of adults and elementary age children.



hop on hop off tour bus - we saw a ton and could leisurely explore the stops we wanted to and keep on riding past the ones of no interest.


----------



## gomo2010 (Oct 31, 2013)

Vancouver is a hive of activity in the summer.  If the weather is nice, the hop on hop bus that some suggested would be great.  Make sure you take in Stanley Park with kids.  If it's raining try the Planetarium.  Not sure the dates but there is usually a children's festival around that time.  Have fun!


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 3, 2013)

Consider Granville Island 
Big farmers market  nice views of the water and city. water taxi to the science center ect


----------



## Janette (Nov 4, 2013)

Pink bus will take you everywhere. Get off several times and walk even Granville island boat is included.


----------

